# I need information on Finger Monkeys please



## bikenut

Hello, my dear wife is looking into getting some finger monkeys. We would like to know if anyone knows of caresheets etc as well as breeders (we done even know how much they cost!!??).


Due to being an absoloute dunce with anything containing a micro chip I cannot find anything on Googlies or yahees apart from the odd photo.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## ami_j

you might have more luck searching pygmy marmoset?:whistling2:


----------



## bothrops

'Finger monkey' isn't a species or a particular animal. It is a term given to the babies of some of the smaller primates such as marmosets and tamarins.

A few people on here keep family groups (zoo-man, PETERROBINSON, mat worrel) and I work with a few species. 

I don't think any of us will advocate pulling babies from their parents in order to get the 'cute google images' pics (though initially they probably started as people in zoos who were specifically hand rearing endangered species, but now the 'cute' factor has taken over and a few are emulating).


If you are genuinely interested in keeping small primates (which you can do with enough space and money as you don't need a license for a few species) then you will need to start by doing a great deal of research into the morals and ethics (i.e. there is a big difference between keeping one in a parrot cage and a nappy vs keeping a family troop in a large aviary with indoor and outdoor access).


Normal 'starter' species are Common Marmosets, _Callithrix jacchus_ or Geoffroys Marmosets (_Callithrix geoffroyi_) so you might want to start your research there.

As Ami has said, pygmy marmosets are the smallest primate available so will be the most 'finger monkey like' even as adults, but the adults certainly won't sit on your finger like that and are not generally considered a 'beginners species' (despite the fact I HATE that term!) due to their timid and highly strung nature. 
Happy researching!: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

There is no such thing as 'inger monkeys'. It is a fad that has come about from some photos of baby marmosets clinging to people's fingers. 

Owning such specialist animals as Marmosets is not something to go into lightly. These species are costly, need space, compnay of their own kind, a varied & high quality diet, & lots of enrichment.


----------



## bikenut

Thank you for the information, we have evaluated every possibility, the wife origionally wanted Marms. Bear in mind we are not your everyday impulse buy couple. We are both semi-retired and have all the time in the world. 

Money? We are more than comfortable with the cost and setup. Morality? Whatever the animal wants,the animal gets.

The wife had recently lost her Macaw which she has owned since she was a child, and has decided she would now like a monkey.

Commitment? As above.

She settled for the "finger monkey" as we had seen on t'internet that they lived for 15 years at the most, us not being the most youthful people in the world dont want another pet who will outlive us (yes I know its a bad thing to think about but we dont want to leave a pet without a home when we are gone).

Assusming that the small monkeys do not exist, then what primate would you advise?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> There is no such thing as 'inger monkeys'. It is a fad that has come about from some photos of baby marmosets clinging to people's fingers.
> 
> Owning such specialist animals as Marmosets is not something to go into lightly. These species are costly, need space, compnay of their own kind, a varied & high quality diet, & lots of enrichment.


does that mean finger mouse isnt real either?


----------



## bikenut

Zoo-Man said:


> There is no such thing as 'inger monkeys'. It is a fad that has come about from some photos of baby marmosets clinging to people's fingers.
> 
> Owning such specialist animals as Marmosets is not something to go into lightly. These species are costly, need space, compnay of their own kind, a varied & high quality diet, & lots of enrichment.


As I have said, we are not your usual couple. We are very comfortable financially (I was lucky enough to bag a solicitor many years ago :2thumb: ) semi-retired and have a very large garden with planning permission.

It seems as though you (as a group of keepers/breeders) are trying to put people off keeping them? Why is this?

Thank you.


----------



## ami_j

bikenut said:


> As I have said, we are not your usual couple. We are very comfortable financially (I was lucky enough to bag a solicitor many years ago :2thumb: ) semi-retired and have a very large garden with planning permission.
> 
> It seems as though you (as a group of keepers/breeders) are trying to put people off keeping them? Why is this?
> 
> Thank you.


Primates arent for everyone, i think the keepers would be doing a mis-service to the animals if they didnt stress how much work they are. A lot sadly get kept alone in bad conditions and then get fobbed off when they arent cute anymore. The keepers just want the best for the animals, im sure you can understand that, i really wouldnt take offence


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> does that mean finger mouse isnt real either?


Sorry hun, he isn't!


----------



## bikenut

bothrops;7713327
Normal 'starter' species are Common Marmosets said:


> Callithrix jacchus[/I] or Geoffroys Marmosets (_Callithrix geoffroyi_) so you might want to start your research there.
> 
> : victory:



Thank you, we shall investigate these species.


----------



## bikenut

ami_j said:


> Primates arent for everyone, i think the keepers would be doing a mis-service to the animals if they didnt stress how much work they are. A lot sadly get kept alone in bad conditions and then get fobbed off when they arent cute anymore. The keepers just want the best for the animals, im sure you can understand that, i really wouldnt take offence


I wouldnt of posted this request for help if my wife wasnt serious. All I asked for was information, not a lecture. It seems so far the I am recieving the latter, apart from one helful post.


----------



## Zoo-Man

bikenut said:


> As I have said, we are not your usual couple. We are very comfortable financially (I was lucky enough to bag a solicitor many years ago :2thumb: ) semi-retired and have a very large garden with planning permission.
> 
> It seems as though you (as a group of keepers/breeders) are trying to put people off keeping them? Why is this?
> 
> Thank you.


Im not trying to put people off, per-say, I just like to show people the nagative sides of primate ownership, so they can start to understand that it is nothing like you see on TV, in films, etc. Its suprising & scary, the misconceptions that people have about owning monkeys.


----------



## bikenut

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not trying to put people off, per-say, I just like to show people the nagative sides of primate ownership, so they can start to understand that it is nothing like you see on TV, in films, etc. Its suprising & scary, the misconceptions that people have about owning monkeys.


Have you ever lived with a male Macaw for 37 years? Or my wife for that matter?


----------



## Zoo-Man

bikenut said:


> Have you ever lived with a male Macaw for 37 years? Or my wife for that matter?


Im very aware of parrots & their keeping, but not of women Im afraid! :lol2:


----------



## bikenut

Zoo-Man said:


> Im very aware of parrots & their keeping, but not of women Im afraid! :lol2:


Then you will know the realities of keeping a Macaw, most parrots are a breeze compared to these things. My wife has had him nearly all her life, and like what you described earlier it isnt as easy as it seems on TV etc. Add this too the kids, grand kid, we know commitment, pain and a general drain on ones pocket.

Please if you have anything positive to say or information on what would be ideal for what I described in an earlier post I would be most appreaciative, but I really dont want to have to defend myself and my wife from accusations and ill informed/deserved judgments.

Thank you.


----------



## yugimon121

bikenut said:


> Then you will know the realities of keeping a Macaw, most parrots are a breeze compared to these things. My wife has had him nearly all her life, and like what you described earlier it isnt as easy as it seems on TV etc. Add this too the kids, grand kid, we know commitment, pain and a general drain on ones pocket.
> 
> Please if you have anything positive to say or information on what would be ideal for what I described in an earlier post I would be most appreaciative, but I really dont want to have to defend myself and my wife from accusations and ill informed/deserved judgments.
> 
> Thank you.


well finger monkeys are just baby marmosets or just photoshops.
as for information regarding them, i believe best thing to do would be contact breeders, visit their homes and see their enclosure etc.
however i do see where the others are coming from, primates are very advanced animals, and you will need alot of research done before a serious breeder will sell you 2+ (you cant keep one on its own)


----------



## bikenut

yugimon121 said:


> well finger monkeys are just baby marmosets or just photoshops.
> as for information regarding them, i believe best thing to do would be contact breeders, visit their homes and see their enclosure etc.
> however i do see where the others are coming from, primates are very advanced animals, and you will need alot of research done before a serious breeder will sell you 2+ (you cant keep one on its own)


I am aware of this, as I discussed earlier my wife did want Marms and did a lot of research, planning etc (hence the panning permission).

I apologise if I havent made this clear enough. I am tired, just waiting for the electric blanket to heat up.:2thumb:


----------



## yugimon121

bikenut said:


> What you directed at me was an accusation now constructive critisism! I admitted I cannot use search engines, what photos? Had you seen exactly the same one me and the wife had? As I have asked, please can primate keepers/breeders give advice.
> 
> Why are you on this thread if not to cause dissaray? throw isults and accusations? Or are you a primate keeper? You keep rats? I an teach you a thing or two about rats, but this isnt about rats, its Monkeys.
> 
> I can take flak, trust me. I will always defend my actions and thoughts If I believe them to be correct, but I always admit if I am wrong or apologise if I am or come across as a :devil:. Which is somthing that I sternly believe to be good manners if not proper.
> 
> I have not retaliated, accused or insulted you! Please give me the respect I have shown to you.


many people who see these pictures go "aww so cute! i want a monkey now" (for example visitors to aquamania)
these are obviously uneducated, and only want the animal because of its cuteness. And what is worst is that they will get fed up of it when the novelty is gone. this is what ami_j is talking about, as the majority of people committed to keeping a monkey would know that finger monkeys do not exist.
now im not saying you are like those people, but many people with similar thoughts as you are those kind.


----------



## Zoo-Man

bikenut said:


> Then you will know the realities of keeping a Macaw, most parrots are a breeze compared to these things. My wife has had him nearly all her life, and like what you described earlier it isnt as easy as it seems on TV etc. Add this too the kids, grand kid, we know commitment, pain and a general drain on ones pocket.
> 
> Please if you have anything positive to say or information on what would be ideal for what I described in an earlier post I would be most appreaciative, but I really dont want to have to defend myself and my wife from accusations and ill informed/deserved judgments.
> 
> Thank you.


Oh yes, Macaws are not easy animals to look after properly!

I would recommend Common Marmosets. They are the most commonly kept species & are easiest to get hold of.


----------



## bothrops

please stop the argueing there really is no need. I'm constructing a post, but have to put this one is before I post it as I don't want to have to deleted/lock the thread due to petty squabbles.

non judgemental constructive advise coming up...:2thumb:


----------



## bikenut

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, Macaws are not easy animals to look after properly!
> 
> I would recommend Common Marmosets. They are the most commonly kept species & are easiest to get hold of.


Have you cared for Pygmies? What are they like in comparison?

Thank you


----------



## Zoo-Man

bikenut said:


> Have you cared for Pygmies? What are they like in comparison?
> 
> Thank you


No, i havent kept Pygmy Marmosets, though I do know they are not as easy as other Marmoset species. They are not as easy to find breeders of them, & they are more expensive than Commons.


----------



## bothrops

Bikenut - Firstly, apologies if some of the replies come accross as rude or judgemental. We get a number of 'awww..look at the cute monkey -WANT ONE!!!' type threads on these boards and it is important for the welfare of the animals that this sort of impulse buy is discouraged.

I have to say if you read some of the other responses you got off really lightly - actually scratch that - you can't read them as we had to delete the threads as they got to heated!


Research the species that I mentioned earlier and have a read of this document. It is the government guidelines for how to meet the welfare needs of privately kept non-human primates.

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/cruelty/documents/primate-cop.pdf


You can also use the little drop down menu above where is says 'search'. Type in 'keeping marmosets' and you'll get loads of threads of similar questions, lots of argueing and fights (and the odd piece of incredibly useful information from actual keepers!:whistling2

If you have the money, space, time and commitment then I'm sure primates make exceptionally rewarding and fantastic pets. Marmosets will need a very carefully controlled diet (but with your bird experience, you'll be no stranger to that) and have quite a distinctive smell (I like it though!).

Marmosets will often tame down to the extent that they will feed from your hand or even sit/jump around on you, but it should be done in their terms, not as hand raised animals forced to be surrogate children.

The proper research into the captive needs of the particular species is an absolute must and the above links are a good start!

Once you've read through them all, come back with any specific questions and we'll see what we can do!


----------



## Emmaj

just to add to my lil rant colin an mr mod have given him some good advice so far :blush:


----------



## bikenut

bothrops said:


> Bikenut - Firstly, apologies if some of the replies come accross as rude or judgemental. We get a number of 'awww..look at the cute monkey -WANT ONE!!!' type threads on these boards and it is important for the welfare of the animals that this sort of impulse buy is discouraged.
> 
> I have to say if you read some of the other responses you got off really lightly - actually scratch that - you can't read them as we had to delete the threads as they got to heated!
> 
> 
> Research the species that I mentioned earlier and have a read of this document. It is the government guidelines for how to meet the welfare needs of privately kept non-human primates.
> 
> http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/cruelty/documents/primate-cop.pdf
> 
> 
> You can also use the little drop down menu above where is says 'search'. Type in 'keeping marmosets' and you'll get loads of threads of similar questions, lots of argueing and fights (and the odd piece of incredibly useful information from actual keepers!:whistling2
> 
> If you have the money, space, time and commitment then I'm sure primates make exceptionally rewarding and fantastic pets. Marmosets will need a very carefully controlled diet (but with your bird experience, you'll be no stranger to that) and have quite a distinctive smell (I like it though!).
> 
> Marmosets will often tame down to the extent that they will feed from your hand or even sit/jump around on you, but it should be done in their terms, not as hand raised animals forced to be surrogate children.
> 
> The proper research into the captive needs of the particular species is an absolute must and the above links are a good start!
> 
> Once you've read through them all, come back with any specific questions and we'll see what we can do!


Thank you, EmmaJ has also given me a link, I will look through them with my wife on the morrow once we have visisted the reptile shop and spent a fortuen there (she doesnt know that yet...)

P.S- Can you clean this up a bit, it is not as I envisaged a thread to be, there is far too much non constructive issues within.

:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

bikenut said:


> Thank you, EmmaJ has also given me a link, I will look through them with my wife on the morrow once we have visisted the reptile shop and spent a fortuen there (she doesnt know that yet...)
> 
> P.S- Can you clean this up a bit, it is not as I envisaged a thread to be, there is far too much non constructive issues within.
> 
> :2thumb:


 
your welcome hun mr mod will help you out too


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> your lil digs between cant be bothered to search back but you did
> 
> why does it have to be like that he asked questions is it not better he ask them an be answered an he know what he is doing other than be shunned away an go ahead an get them anyway an not know what care they need ?


my question was to colin , was a lil joke not even directed at the op 
yes its better he asked, i answered the question...pygmys are one of the monkeys known as finger monkeys are they not..he asked for advice , and i said they were hard work the same as the other people on here has said so why im the one getting grief god only knows

i have no ill will towards the op i honestly dont and i dont know where this perceived malice has sprung from, though i dont appreciate his rudeness toward me when i gave him the answers he was looking for. will be nice to see pics when he does get them


----------



## bothrops

Thread cleaned.

Hopefully 'bikenut' can see that the initial questions were never meant to offend, merely to make it clear they are not 'oh they look cute, lets have one of those' type pets. Your initial post gave no mention of your circumstances and all posts to begin with were politely pointing out things to consider - certainly not a lecture/abuse.

Lets see if we can keep this thread open and pleasant from now on!

Cheers

Andy

p.s. here are some pics of the animals I get to work with (though not directly keep personally) on a daily basis!

Pygmies



















Pygmy enclosure










Geoffroys











Cotton topped Tamarin





























Cheers

Andy


----------



## ami_j

bothrops said:


> Thread cleaned.
> 
> Hopefully 'bikenut' can see that the initial questions were never meant to offend, merely to make it clear they are not 'oh they look cute, lets have one of those' type pets. Your initial post gave no mention of your circumstances and all posts to begin with were politely pointing out things to consider - certainly not a lecture/abuse.
> 
> Lets see if we can keep this thread open and pleasant from now on!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. here are some pics of the animals I get to work with (though not directly keep personally) on a daily basis!
> 
> Pygmies
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Pygmy enclosure
> 
> image
> 
> Geoffroys
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Cotton topped Tamarin
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


hopefully so heres to a fresh start :2thumb:

those pygmys remind me of juggernaut (any xmen fans should get what i mean lol ) 
any pics of lemurs Andy? :flrt: they are definately my favourite primate


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> hopefully so heres to a fresh start :2thumb:
> 
> those *pygmys remind me of juggernaut* (any xmen fans should get what i mean lol )
> any pics of lemurs Andy? :flrt: they are definately my favourite primate


 
yus deffo lol i dooooooooooo so agreeeeeeeeee lol :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hopefully so heres to a fresh start :2thumb:
> 
> *those pygmys remind me of juggernaut (any xmen fans should get what i mean lol ) *
> any pics of lemurs Andy? :flrt: they are definately my favourite primate


Ah yes, wierd eh? lol


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> yus deffo lol i dooooooooooo so agreeeeeeeeee lol :2thumb:


:lol2: i love the hairstyle on the last one


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> :lol2: i love the hairstyle on the last one


you should see wy's its brushed back but a bit forward at the moment lol :lol2:


----------



## bothrops

ami_j said:


> hopefully so heres to a fresh start :2thumb:
> 
> those pygmys remind me of juggernaut (any xmen fans should get what i mean lol )
> any pics of lemurs Andy? :flrt: they are definately my favourite primate


 
Lemurs?

Nah..sorry...




..oh hang on...















































:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

bothrops said:


> Lemurs?
> 
> Nah..sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..oh hang on...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :2thumb:


i donts want monkies but they is cute :flrt:
but i do loves my coonie an my skunkies :flrt:

oh an the others huskies, cats an yeah thats it lol :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

OH YOU YOU DIDNT!:lol2:

haha i love those thank you 
i went to the walk through at dudley zoo and a ruff necked (i think) came over right near to my ex and i was like just reach out it will fit in this bag hahaha


----------



## bothrops

ami_j said:


> image
> OH YOU YOU DIDNT!:lol2:
> 
> haha i love those thank you
> i went to the walk through at dudley zoo and a ruff necked (i think) came over right near to my ex and i was like just reach out it will fit in this bag hahaha


I was there just before christmas and probably the same on leapt onto my shoulder and I wandered around most of the way with him having a piggyback! (I didn't touch _him_ he touched _me_, so technically no rules were broken!). Turns out he is 'hand tame' and is used for the animal encounter sessions etc!


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> image
> OH YOU YOU DIDNT!:lol2:
> 
> haha i love those thank you
> i went to the walk through at dudley zoo and a ruff necked (i think) came over right near to my ex and i was like just reach out it will fit in this bag hahaha


 
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ami_j

bothrops said:


> I was there just before christmas and probably the same on leapt onto my shoulder and I wandered around most of the way with him having a piggyback! (I didn't touch _him_ he touched _me_, so technically no rules were broken!). Turns out he is 'hand tame' and is used for the animal encounter sessions etc!


hehe hes awesome , these are the better pics i got 
















and the boy in queston


----------



## ami_j

bothrops said:


> I was there just before christmas and probably the same on leapt onto my shoulder and I wandered around most of the way with him having a piggyback! (I didn't touch _him_ he touched _me_, so technically no rules were broken!). Turns out he is 'hand tame' and is used for the animal encounter sessions etc!


hehe i said that , i said "if he touches you its not agaisnt the rules :lol2:" he would of jumped on him but my ex was boring lol


----------



## Emmaj

right am taking my raccoon an dogs to bed before they beat me lol 

night all :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops

ami_j said:


> hehe hes awesome , these are the better pics i got
> image
> image
> and the boy in queston
> image


 
That's him!

Here he is on a couple of my students (I've distorted there faces as I don't have there permission to post their pics!)



















:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

oh hes awesome :flrt: does he have a name lol 
and i love the swirly effect on the faces :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

bothrops said:


> That's him!
> 
> Here he is on a couple of my students (I've distorted there faces as I don't have there permission to post their pics!)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


Eeek, I thought my glasses needed wiping then!!! :gasp: Swirly faced creatures! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Eeek, I thought my glasses needed wiping then!!! :gasp: Swirly faced creatures! :lol2:


i thought they had watched the ring....seven days....:gasp:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

bikenut said:


> Have you cared for Pygmies? What are they like in comparison?
> 
> Thank you


Have PM you


----------



## Nix

bothrops said:


> Thread cleaned.
> 
> Hopefully 'bikenut' can see that the initial questions were never meant to offend, merely to make it clear they are not 'oh they look cute, lets have one of those' type pets. Your initial post gave no mention of your circumstances and all posts to begin with were politely pointing out things to consider - certainly not a lecture/abuse.
> 
> Lets see if we can keep this thread open and pleasant from now on!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. here are some pics of the animals I get to work with (though not directly keep personally) on a daily basis!
> 
> Pygmies
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Pygmy enclosure
> 
> image
> 
> Geoffroys
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Cotton topped Tamarin
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


Geoffrey's are stunning. I'd pick them over any of the others. 

That Tamarind looks so grumpy bless 'em, mind you if I was having such a bad hair day I would be grumpy too


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Nix said:


> Geoffrey's are stunning. I'd pick them over any of the others.
> 
> That Tamarind looks so grumpy bless 'em, mind you if I was having such a bad hair day I would be grumpy too


Believe it or not i would say that was well into the day Nix.

You should see how they do look when they first wake up.

They are an amazing species when theres a large troop.

Good choice with the geoffs,beautifull animals


----------

